# Just got new dog, old dog is sad



## JennyPenny1203 (Nov 15, 2009)

Hello.. I just found this site today and I could use some help. I have a male Welsh Corgi who we have had for about 4 years. He's been the only dog for most of the time we had him except for about a year when we took in a small Pekingse mix that was a stray. We had to get rid of her because she became very ill. Yesterday we brought home a new dog that we adopted from the animal shelter, she is a Australian Cattle dog (Heeler) who is about 1 year old. Our dog now is about 3 1/2. Our old dog is now MISERABLE! He keeps putting himself in the other room when she is around and he just hides all day. He will not be in the same room with her. The new dog is dominate and our old dog is more submissive. He is eating and drinking fine, but he won't play with me or the new dog.. he just hides all day under the bed or just stays in another room. We have only had her for one day.. will this fade away after a few days? Does he need time to get used to her? What do I do? I feel so bad and it breaks my heart to see him like this. Let me just add that when we had the Pekingse, he was fine with her. Played and everything... but she was a lot smaller then him so I don't know if that made a difference. 
Thanks for your help,
Jennifer


----------



## lizziedog1 (Oct 21, 2009)

Did you introduce the two dogs before bringing the new one home?


----------



## JennyPenny1203 (Nov 15, 2009)

Yes, we took our 1st dog, Andy to the shelter to meet her. They seemed to do fine. The new dog, Gracie, didn't really seem to care about Andy that much. They sniffed each other and all of that and that was it. But no growling or anything like that. Now that we brought Gracie home, she wants to be all over Andy.. like controlling him. I don't know what to do because Andy is just so unhappy. I don't want to have to give Gracie back to the shelterbut I can't have Andy like this. That's why I am on here... I am hoping this is just something that he will get over?


----------



## Lucillle (Dec 31, 2008)

JennyPenny1203 said:


> We had to get rid of her because she became very ill.


She had to be euthanized? The phrase 'get rid' can mean so many things.

If it has only been a day I would not be thinking in terms of return. There seem to be no hostilities and some dogs need time to get used to each other. Perhaps extra affection and treats for both dogs might pave the way to happier times.


----------



## Thracian (Dec 24, 2008)

It will definitely take *at least* a few days. For me it took a few months. Cupid (my first) definitely had issues when the puppy came along. You can read about it here: http://www.dogforums.com/2-general-dog-forum/50644-two-dogs-maybe-isn.html.

I do think treats may help in this situation. Have the dogs in the same room, but separated. Then give Andy a treat when he looks at Gracie. Repeat with great frequency.


----------



## JennyPenny1203 (Nov 15, 2009)

Lucillle said:


> She had to be euthanized? The phrase 'get rid' can mean so many things.
> 
> If it has only been a day I would not be thinking in terms of return. There seem to be no hostilities and some dogs need time to get used to each other. Perhaps extra affection and treats for both dogs might pave the way to happier times.


No, she was not euthanized. Sorry, I should have clarified. We called around to some shelters and found one that was able to give her the treatment she needed to get better.


----------



## Westhighlander (Sep 28, 2007)

What is the motivation behind getting this new dog for you?


----------



## JennyPenny1203 (Nov 15, 2009)

Westhighlander said:


> What is the motivation behind getting this new dog for you?


We missed having two of them.


----------



## Westhighlander (Sep 28, 2007)

The question to ask yourself then is does the new dog make you happy enough to offset the unhappiness it has brought to the old dog? The old dog may or may not ever like him, only time will tell, but only you can answer the above question.


----------



## spunkyduckling (Nov 15, 2009)

Perhaps you could have the new dog around but give most of the attention to the old one so that he can see you love him in front of the other dog. It's obvious he's not feeling welcome and loved anymore. You've taken away his comfort zone, his place he calls home. Be patient and give him time coupled with lots of love..at least he's still eating right? It may be that he is shy too..

I'm sure he feels awkward..think about it? How would you feel if somebody just bounced a new member to your family without some kind of hint?

Sincerely praise him when he goes near your new dog and does little things like sniffing (he'll want to make you happy cause he's a kid at heart)..remember he needs attention and lots of it..

Your dog is one smart dog..he knows attention is going elsewhere and he wants it back. He doesn't want to have to share his toys or anything like that so don't encourage same feeding bowls etc..

Spend time individually with each dog. Give each of them training time with you and playtime with other dogs outside your home. 

Let me know if this info was a little bit of help. Eventually you should be able to do things with both together gradually!

It is possible too that he is grieving and introducing this new dog to him hasn't given him time to heal so it sets back his grieving process. Pamper him..massage him..do things you know he likes


----------



## JennyPenny1203 (Nov 15, 2009)

spunkyduckling said:


> Perhaps you could have the new dog around but give most of the attention to the old one so that he can see you love him in front of the other dog. It's obvious he's not feeling welcome and loved anymore. You've taken away his comfort zone, his place he calls home. Be patient and give him time coupled with lots of love..at least he's still eating right? It may be that he is shy too..
> 
> I'm sure he feels awkward..think about it? How would you feel if somebody just bounced a new member to your family without some kind of hint?
> 
> ...



Thank you. That was really good advice. I don't think it has to do with grieving since the dog that we had to get rid of has been gone for over 2 years now. I think he just doesn't like how possessive this new dog is. I don't think she got a lot of praise in her old home because she is very, very needy for attention. When ever she sees us go to our old dog and love on him, she walks in front of him and trys to push him out of the way. She puts herself between us and him so she gets the love. We do discourage this from her and try to move her out of the way when we are loving on him but she pushes herself back and then our old dog will just run to the other room.


----------



## spunkyduckling (Nov 15, 2009)

Hey thanks...glad I could be of a teeny bit of help. Do hope things work out for our dogs..keep me posted..I find it interesting. If I turn up any new info I'll let you know...unless you've gotten help tips by the time I do of course.


----------



## JennyPenny1203 (Nov 15, 2009)

Things are starting to look up. I think I caught the two dogs play wrestling earlier tonight. Not for sure, since I kinda walked in on it, but when they were done my old dog had his tail wagging and ever since then he seems like he's making more of an appearance in the house again. Not completely back to normal, but a little bit here and there is a lot more then I have seen of him lately. Thanks for all of your help... maybe this will work out after all. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## spunkyduckling (Nov 15, 2009)

Really..so soon? Well that's wonderful news! I'm so glad things are working out already. Don't forget to praise him for his love..I'm smiling..it's good to know he's found a little bit of happiness. Wonder if he's in love? LOL


----------



## Taz Monkey (Sep 2, 2007)

If you were not able to provide your other dog with the medical care she deserved, and instead to her to a shelter, what makes you think you can provide for this new dog?


----------



## spunkyduckling (Nov 15, 2009)

Taz Monkey said:


> If you were not able to provide your other dog with the medical care she deserved, and instead to her to a shelter, what makes you think you can provide for this new dog?


Awww come on now..I think that's the least of the worries..let the future handle itself


----------



## JennyPenny1203 (Nov 15, 2009)

Taz Monkey said:


> If you were not able to provide your other dog with the medical care she deserved, and instead to her to a shelter, what makes you think you can provide for this new dog?


Before you kind of jump on me.. know the story please. It's not that we COULDN'T care for her... she was very, very sick with a skin disease and started to get a neurological disorder that would cause her to roll around on the floor and start to freak out as if she had bugs all over her. All of her fur started to fall out and her skin started to small like she was rotting. She had open sores all over her body and was just very sick. We took her to the vet constantly for different meds and treatment but it came to the point where there was nothing left that we could do for her. They told us to put her to sleep. We called around until we found a shelter that had good medical staff and would be able to give her full time medical care to try to get her better. It was the hardest thing we had to do. So please, next time just ask someone what happened before you just assume. It wasn't a typical circumstance where we just couldnt care for her so we got rid of her.. she needed full time medical care. 
Thank you.



spunkyduckling said:


> Awww come on now..I think that's the least of the worries..let the future handle itself



Thank you =o)


----------



## spunkyduckling (Nov 15, 2009)

You're welcome..


----------



## marsha=whitie (Dec 29, 2008)

When I adopted Susie, it took almost a whole month for her to get used to Callie: she simply HATED her. Everytime Callie would come near her, she'd snarl and attack...

...But now they are inseperable. One can't be without the other.  

Things should get better.


----------



## Taz Monkey (Sep 2, 2007)

JennyPenny1203 said:


> Before you kind of jump on me.. know the story please. It's not that we COULDN'T care for her... she was very, very sick with a skin disease and started to get a neurological disorder that would cause her to roll around on the floor and start to freak out as if she had bugs all over her. All of her fur started to fall out and her skin started to small like she was rotting. She had open sores all over her body and was just very sick. We took her to the vet constantly for different meds and treatment but it came to the point where there was nothing left that we could do for her. They told us to put her to sleep. We called around until we found a shelter that had good medical staff and would be able to give her full time medical care to try to get her better. It was the hardest thing we had to do. So please, next time just ask someone what happened before you just assume. It wasn't a typical circumstance where we just couldnt care for her so we got rid of her.. she needed full time medical care.
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> ...


Well actually if your dog was in the condition you say she was in, I would have put her to sleep, not dump her off on people she doesn't know. So I still don't think better of what you did. Hopefully this new dog doesn't get sick or something that you cant handle.


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

> Well actually if your dog was in the condition you say she was in, I would have put her to sleep, not dump her off on people she doesn't know.


Nothing is more cruel and selfish than giving your dog to a rescue so that she can get the treatment you can't afford and live instead of die? That's a new one to me.


----------



## marsha=whitie (Dec 29, 2008)

Taz Monkey said:


> Well actually if your dog was in the condition you say she was in, I would have put her to sleep, not dump her off on people she doesn't know. So I still don't think better of what you did. Hopefully this new dog doesn't get sick or something that you cant handle.


Ok, how does that make sense? if what the dog had was cureable, and the owner didnt' have the funds to pay for the costly, constant care, but instead found a shelter that COULD save the dog (which, btw, is probably a no-kill shelter) how was that not a better choice than putting the thing down?


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

Just give it some time. I was worried about Maddy's reaction to a new puppy who wasn't just a temporary foster, but was staying for good! Maddy and I have a relationship that defies description; we're so connected. Plus, I had Beau and Luc as well!

Anyway, I made sure that REALLY good things happened (for Maddy) when that puppy came. I sort've deliberately "ignored" the new puppy (giving Maddy extra attention and affection), and then going out for walks together, in the car, and so on. I didn't allow the puppy to constantly annoy the older dogs, keeping her tethered to me when she was out've her crate or ex-pen, and/or separated by baby gates. Same with outside games I usually played with the dogs.

I was pretty exhausted the first few weeks, because I made sure all 4 dogs got one-on-one time with me *away from home and the other dogs*, no small feat when factoring in all the socialization of the puppy to include diverse people, places and things. It was well worth it, because they all not only accepted her, they adore her! Even the cat! LOL


----------



## JennyPenny1203 (Nov 15, 2009)

Taz Monkey said:


> Well actually if your dog was in the condition you say she was in, I would have put her to sleep, not dump her off on people she doesn't know. So I still don't think better of what you did. Hopefully this new dog doesn't get sick or something that you cant handle.


Well then it's a good thing that I don't live to please you.  
Please don't post here again as you are not saying anything constructive... you are just trying to be a bully and I don't put up with that. If you do choose to respond, it will be ignored. Thank you and I hope you have a blessed day.


----------



## spunkyduckling (Nov 15, 2009)

I am disappointed in the senior member! 
It's bad enough that us newbies have to come and put up with this. People come to forums to get answers on a particular question but instead of staying focus we fling our judgement upon others? 
No matter how well intended our advice may seem there is a HOW, WHEN and WHERE and WHO to give advice to. 
We give advice WHEN asked for it, HOW we give it is important and we do this by asking if we could offer a solution to something not requested. WHERE is equally important as privacy matters to a lot of people and WHO is do you know the person well enough with regards to how they will handle it etc? 
We do not own people and we must learn to separate what is reality and what is our feelings. It's okay to feel that something is not right but is it okay to force those feeling (opinions) on someone else? Or make them feel the slightest bit inadequate? Clearly not!


----------



## GroovyGroomer777 (Aug 21, 2008)

Time will make this all better. Be happy that the older dog is not getting territorial or aggressive with the new dog. So what if they aren't best buds? As long as they can co-exsist, you all will be fine. Animals have a great way of adjusting.

I added a third dog over a year ago, and my second dog has never really accepted her. Number one loves both, but 2 and 3 just never hit it off. I'm just happy that they ignore eachother, instead of fighting (there were a few fights in the begining.) So, it really could be worse.

As far as that other stuff, I think you did the right thing.


----------



## spunkyduckling (Nov 15, 2009)

As far as that other stuff, I think you did the right thing.[/QUOTE]

I agree...to me its not about being right or wrong but knowing you give your best is what counts.


----------



## Snuggles (May 1, 2008)

Don't feel better about giving a dog up. We had to do that many years ago. We had a lab that could not stay in the yard. Took it to two sets of obedience classes and they agreed the dog had "Problems". I would work with her in our fenced in yard and she would climb the fence and run. At this time, I still had a little child at home and could not take off to run after the dog. The child was more important. The only way we could keep her in the backyard was with a choker collar. That was the last straw. Couldn't stand the dog being locked in that. Put a ad in the paper and some man who lived in the country came and got her. Said he had experience with labs. Hope so. Anyway, we went down to the shelter and got a seven month old dog that we had until she died at thirteen.

So, don't dis her. LOL


----------



## Taz Monkey (Sep 2, 2007)

Ok, sorry, let me clarify what I didn't make quite clear earlier. I don't really have a problem that she gave the dog to someone who could better care for and financially handle, but why in the heck if you can't care for one dog do you go out and get another? I don't get it. Dogs can get sick, have a costly accident, have a genetic medical problem at any time. Sorry irresponsible pet ownership irks me. And my house if full of the outcome of other peoples irresponsible pet ownership, that I DO pay for.


----------



## marsha=whitie (Dec 29, 2008)

Did you not catch that the dog was a stray? if I were to take in a dog that had problems like that, I too would find a better place for it to be if I couldn't afford the large amount of time and money to fix it. They could have just left in out roaming the streets, but instead the OP tried to give the dog a second chance. Idk about you, but that doesn't irk me whatsoever.


----------



## JennyPenny1203 (Nov 15, 2009)

Thank you everyone for your responses... except for the one poster who shall remain nameless.  I am happy to post that the two seem to be doing really well. They spent most of the day today playing and wrestling each other. We just had one little moment where the new dog kind snapped at Andy, but it passed. They are dogs after all and I guess a little nipping here and there is to be expected. I think this is going to be ok in the end.... now, to work on house training her. That will be a whole other post. LOL


----------



## mrslloyd09 (Jul 12, 2009)

I've been following this thread because I would really like us to bring home a second dog and I worry how Mandie will react. I did glean some good advice and I'm so glad that the two are now on their way to living in harmony.


----------



## JennyPenny1203 (Nov 15, 2009)

mrslloyd09 said:


> I've been following this thread because I would really like us to bring home a second dog and I worry how Mandie will react. I did glean some good advice and I'm so glad that the two are now on their way to living in harmony.


I'm very glad that my learning experience was able to help you. I wish you lots of luck and happiness when you do decided to get your new dog.


----------

